# Felicidades fernita



## gatogab

358.215.689.241.729.359.215,025698741235
de abrazos y felicidades​ 
a 
FERNITA
por el día 
de su 
CUMPLEAÑOS​


----------



## Vanda

FA FE FELICIDADES FERNITINHA!!!!!!!!


Muita saúde e paz!
​


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy birthday, Che Ferni!


----------



## pejeman

Por supuesto que me uno en felicitar a mi amiga Fernita por su cumpleaños y por lo que sea, que bien se lo merece y para acompañar el asado de rigor, le mando unas tortillas de harina de Mazocahui, Sonora.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## chamyto

Feliz cumple !


----------



## tatis

¡Muchas felicidades!


----------



## turi

Muchas, pero que muchas felicidades en el día de tu cumpleaños!!!

Espero que te lo pases de lujo y que te acompañen los que más quieres.

Un saludo gigantesco!!

Juan


----------



## romarsan

Que tengas un día precioso, Ferni, guapa.

Un beso grandote.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Felicidades, Fernie, o zorionak, si como sospecho, te corre por las venas sangre giputxi. Aunque sea remoto, tu apellido es de algún lugar entre el Bidasoa y el Deva, de la más pequeña de las provincias españolas, y también de las más bonitas. 
Sea o no así, felicidades, felicidades, felicidades.


----------



## speedier

Best wishes for a wonderful, restful and relaxing birthday Fernie, with lots of prezzies and all that you would wish for yourself.


----------



## borgonyon

(358.215.689.241.729.359.215,025698741235)2
de abrazos y felicidades

a 
FERNITA
por el día 
de su 
CUMPLEAÑOS​
Es que gatogab me inspiró . . .


----------



## romarsan

borgonyon said:


> (358.215.689.241.729.359.215,025698741235)2
> de abrazos y felicidades
> 
> a
> FERNITA
> por el día
> de su
> CUMPLEAÑOS​
> Es que gatogab me inspiró . . .


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡¡FER QUERIDA!!!, qué escondido te lo tenías.... ¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEA*Ñ*OS!!, ¡¡¡POR MUCHOS MUCHOS MÁS LLENOS DE ALEGRÍA!!!*


----------



## Metztli

Muchísimas felicidades, querida Fernita! 

Qué la pases muy, muy feliz, llena de amor y de salud!


----------



## UVA-Q

Querida Fernie!
Espero lo hayas pasado maravillosamente bien!
Muchos abrazos!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Un poco tarde pero no podía faltar para poder darte un abrazote por tu cumpleaños.

¡Muchas Felicidades Fernita Preciosa!


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Fernita:

Vine volando cuando me enteré de que había un festejo, pero, como siempre, llegué tarde.

En fin...   *¡Feliz cumpleaños!* 

Vivi


----------



## gatogab

Calambur said:


> Hola, Fernita:
> 
> Vine volando cuando me enteré de que había un festejo, pero, como siempre, llegué tarde.


 Tarde pero seguramente feliz después de un vuelo como ese.


----------



## Calambur

Pues, claro. Nada más lindo que volar...


----------



## Mirlo

¡Muchas Felicidades FERNITA!
Un poco tarde ,
pero mejor tarde que nunca....


----------



## Fernita

*¡Ay, Diosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss mío!*

*No puedo más que disculparme por no haberles agradecido a tantos amigos queridos.*

*La verdad es que no había visto este hilo que abrieron con tanto cariño.*

*¡¡¡Millones de besos para todos, todos ustedes!!!*

*Fernita  (muy contenta después de leer todos sus mensajes)*

*Y btw, ¡FELICÍSIMO AÑO NUEVO PARA TODOS!*


----------



## Tampiqueña

Fernita said:


> *¡Ay, Diosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss mío!*
> 
> *No puedo más que disculparme por no haberles agradecido a tantos amigos queridos.*
> 
> *La verdad es que no había visto este hilo que abrieron con tanto cariño.*
> 
> *¡¡¡Millones de besos para todos, todos ustedes!!!*
> 
> *Fernita  (muy contenta después de leer todos sus mensajes)*
> 
> *Y btw, ¡FELICÍSIMO AÑO NUEVO PARA TODOS!*



¡Feliz Año Nuevo Fernita!

Miles de abrazos grandotes junto con mis mejores deseos Fernita preciosa


----------



## Metztli

Felicísimo también para ti querida Fer! ​


----------



## Fernita

¡Qué bueno verlos a todos de nuevo!
Besos y más besos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estas son las mañanitas
que cantaba el rey David…

Muchas felicidades.


----------



## Fernita

¡Mil gracias Xiao! Me encanta esa canción. 
¡Gracias a todos!


----------

